# Pensacola Pier Saturday and Sunday (2/9/08-/2/10/08)



## BenFishin (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello all. Ive been trolling the forums for a while, and I thought Id give a report for my first post on the new forums. I went back to the pier for the first time this year and was met with uncooperating sea life. I was there saturday from about 6-11:30am and AFIK no one landed a fish. Not even baitfishwere around. I did hear that some people caught some pomps about 12:30 :doh. Sunday wasn't much better as I didnt get a single bite. However some redfish were spotted, and a nice bonita and blues were also spotted. One fellow actually pulled in a couple of nice blues. I wonder if anyone got that bonita. I think I may go back this Sat to try again.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey man thanks for the report and welcome to the forum!!!!!!

:letsdrink


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

pomps should be heating up soon. and sooner or later the sheephead will start to eat. there are some studs around the pier but they are usually real finicky


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks for the report and welcome :toast


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome!:clap


----------

